# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Sipoo sunnuntaimottiin

## Andelin

Sipoon keskuspaikka Nikkilä jää ilmeisesti kesäaikataulujen myötä täyteen linja-automottiin sunnuntaisin. Porvoon ja Pohjolan Liikenteet haluavat lakkauttaa 12 vuoroa. Reitille jäisi silloin vain yksi vuoropari 11.30 Porvoo-Nikkilä-Helsinki ja vastaava paluu 15.05.

Tämä sääli koska Hki-Korso-Sipoo-Porvoo-yhteys on nykyolosuhteissa suht nopea yhteys, ja Nikkilä-Porvoo-väli kasvava asutusalue.

http://sipoo1.tjhosting.com/kokous/2010970-19.HTM

----------


## LateZ

Näköjään kuitenkin sunnuntaisin Helsingistä Nikkilään ja takaisin pääsee jatkossa neljä kertaa. Pohjolan Liikenne ajaa kaksi Pornaisten suunnan reissua, Porvoon Liikenne kahdesti Porvooseen.

Porvoo-Nikkilä-Helsinki ajetaan lipputuloilla, Pornainen-Nikkilä-Helsinki puolestaan ELY-keskuksen ja Pornaisten ja Nikkilän yhteisellä rahoituksella. Neljä Pornaisten vuoroparia maksavat vuodessa 12 000 euroa, josta ELY-keskus maksaa puolet ja kunnat loput.

----------

